

Lulz Sec Revealed?? - vxxzy
http://pastebin.com/8QXyGdND

======
pharno
you really think its that easy? every fool would look up the dns-records, if
he would like to see their heads rolling. I'm sure you can pay people via
bitcoin to buy a domain. I've seen nothing that couldnt be faked easyly

------
manvsmachine
IIRC, this is old and has already been debunked.

------
wladimir
Adrian Lamo? isn't that the guy that ratted Bradley Manning to the FBI?

This is getting curiouser and curioser...

------
raimondious
Looks like a really weak attempt at a smear on Adrian Lamo.

